# My YT-624E



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Finally made it to the dealer to pick up my blower. 
I had a really hard time deciding between the 1028 and the 624. In the end, it was the size and price that made the decision. 
The 1028 is a lot bigger. I mean a lot. It's a tank. It is also almost 2 grand more when you include taxes. 

So I brought home a shiny 624. Now, all I need is some snow!!!


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

I would like to find a drift cutter like this. 
Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to the blue family! Yamaha moved away from that design and went with the drift cutter bar like you probably saw on the 1028. It is more efficient by design. You can probably still get it from Yamaha since they used to be an option on the older models.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

By the way yours is a YT624EJ, you can quickly tell by the black gas tank and the black control panel. But if you need parts for it you will have to ask for a YT660EJ, don't ask me why but they don't have a parts Catalogue for th YT624EJ. They are the same machine with different names. One is metric and the other is English.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

I tell ya. I had them both sitting outside. I was this close to putting the 1028 in my trailer. It is a beast! Whisper quiet too.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I found it too heavy to handle plus you can't skim the top of snowdrifts with that one because the tracks can't hold the weight of the machine. The salesman I talked to said they sold the YT624 10:1


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

I believe the 10:1. But think that's more to do with price than anything.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Got the service and parts manual downloaded today for the YT660EJ. Still need to decompress files to see if it all came through okay. Hopefully it will be in .pdf format.


----------



## AE101 (Dec 6, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> Got the service and parts manual downloaded today for the YT660EJ. Still need to decompress files to see if it all came through okay. Hopefully it will be in .pdf format.


Where did you download it from? My father just bought the last YT624EJ in town. I know he'd love to have that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats Kenny!! as you know Yamaha doesn't sell snowblowers south of the boarder


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

AE101 said:


> Where did you download it from? My father just bought the last YT624EJ in town. I know he'd love to have that.


Bit torrent but 2 files were corrupt I'll have to start over. I will definitely report back as soon as I have a good copy.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Finally got a good copy with no corrupt files.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Printed and bound my Yamaha service manual this afternoon.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Now just finished printing the engine service manual and binding it.


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

How much to print bind and ship a set to Manitoba??


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Never thought about that, I know it took a whole black ink cartrige and about 5 hours of my time. Maybe it would be easier to dump it on a CD and you could print what you need. Or print all and bind yourself. Why don't you PM me and I'll see if I can email it to you. One book has 61 pages and the other has 75 pages double sided.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Or maybe this would work. Check it out and see if you can download it from my DropBox

Oops! not allowed to do that I guess....

Check your PMs


----------

